# Delivered one kid, is there more?



## Cochranscrazykidz (Nov 25, 2013)

This morning around 8 I saw one of our goat's (layla) showing signs of labor, she was actually already pushing and you could see one hoof and the nose. We had to help her cause the other hoof was bent inside her. That kid was dead when we pulled her out. Now its 4pm and no other kids have come out and no afterbirth. She seems content, yet very clingy and makes noises when we leave the barn. Is there a chance there is more in there? she looks healthy and she is eating. We don't know what to do.
We only have one large animal vet around and he has flat out said he doesn't deal with goat and knows nothing about them. We could investigate but now it doesn't seem like our hand could even get inside. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would definitely check to see if she has another has she had any afterbirth?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

When was she due? How big was the kid? Is it possible she was early? A symptom of clamydia is premature birth and retained afterbirth.

If she hasn't passed afterbirth you definitely need to explore. Put on a glove, lube it and slowly massage the cervix until you can get in there.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Sometimes they eat the placenta and you don't ever see it.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very true!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good point


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

When one of my does gives birth every year she eats the placenta as it comes out... I don't really want her to in case she chokes on it but I can't really prevent it. Maybe that's the case with your doe.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine all eat the placenta - however, I can usually tell when they've had it as there's more discharge than they had before. It's definitely possible that she retained a kid if they other was stillborn. You can "bounce" her as described here: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html


----------



## Cochranscrazykidz (Nov 25, 2013)

I have not seen an afterbirth but its very possible she ate it. I haven't seen any kind of discharge from her. We tried going in last night but she was dialated anymore and we just couldn't get in. If she is retaining a kid, is there a chance the kid would still be alive? We bought this herd 2 months ago, we didn't have papers but the guy told us they were due around december. The size of the first kid was actually bigger then average so I don't think she was premature. Mama is still healthy as of last night. I'm headed out to check on her this morning. Oh and thoughts on milking her before we see the afterbirth?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Milking is good, it stimulates the hormones that release the placenta.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is possible a retained kid, it would be dead. Any time you question if there are more, go in right away. This year seemed to be a year of retained dead fetuses. I have heard so many stories of retained dead kids it was just unbelievable. And these are from people who take very good care of their goats and keep up on copper and selenium, etc. So my lesson from all those people that I know had dead retained kids is to go in if there is any question at all. And go in right away.

If she gets really sick, then she has a dead retained kid in there. If she is fine, then she probably ate her placenta. At this point, only time will tell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If there is retained placenta or kid, within 2 weeks you will know, you will smell a foul odor back there. 
You can every once in a while, check for that by doing the sniff test. GO back there with a rubber glove and gently swipe the inner part of the vulva,doesn't have to go in far at all, just slightly and sniff the glove. If it starts to smell foul, it is infection starting and antibiotics should be started. Flushing her may be wise as well. If you don't know how, get a vet to do it.

If she is acting under duress, I would be concerned. If she goes off feed that is bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things today?


----------

